# My new baby



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I want to introduce you to my new baby (sorry, no name yet--just picked him up today). He was the runt and is very tiny at about 20 ounces but is full of fire. He met my 36-pound beagle/pointer mix who rolled over in submission. We know who runs this house now!  

He is a non-stop kisser if your face is anywhere near his, and he also uses his front feet to paw like he is giving everything five. His brother was adopted by my sister-in-law so they will know each other growing up.

I love everyone else's photos so I will try to include a few. Hope you think he is as cute as I do!

Karen


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: Your new baby is sooo cute! Looking forward to seeing many more pictures!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's really cute....and tiny!! How old is he? I love his markings....congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, welcome to you and "no name yet" He is adorable. 20 onces? is that 2 and a half pounds? i am really bad at math. I love the picture with your beagle/pointer. Welcome, we love pictures and he sure is adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Little Noname is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh.... is he sweet or what!!?? He looks like he's about the size of a web-kinz!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute and adorable!! You are very wise to begin with pictures :biggrin1: Your human kid is pretty cute too.

Be careful, I started with one Hav last Nov and will soon be a new mommy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: but is he really REAL? He is tinier than tiny, my, I want to carry him around and kiss him.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

16 oz is a pound so he is 1 1/4 pounds--smaller than a lot of Webkinz! He has a dark brown patch (looks almost black) on his back, but his eyes have black around them and a black nose. Very interesting markings. 

I am going to jinx everything, but he has pottied outside all day--not once in the house yet!

He is 8 weeks--so far very healthy and full of spunk. Now, on to naming him...

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How about 'Fingili' (pronounced feen-gi-lee) means tiny in Farsi (Persian).


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Karen, he is so adorable. I love his markings. The rest of your gang is pretty darn cute too. Welcome to the forum - enjoy us crazy Hav lovers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, what is your other dogs name?


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

oooh!! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep he's cute. Keep us posted with pics and stories.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My other dog's name is Luke. That came from my son wanting a Star Wars name, my husband wanting a Star Trek name, and me wanting peace.  

He is a rescue from the pound and turned a year in March.

It is very nice to get such a welcome. We love animals and fell in love with this breed when I met his mom. My breeder is so nice and understanding. She let me sit with the dogs a couple times over the weeks to get to know them. 

I, too, cannot believe he is real because he is so tiny!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

He is the cutest, tiniest little Hav I've ever seen. I would carry him around all the time, oh and his coloring is awesome.

By the way, :welcome:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful, congrats, and kisses to him!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I hope he is healthy cause that is very tiny for a hav. That was about the same size my 4lb maltese was at that age. He is adorable though!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations! He is so very cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Karen and wee one.  That is so small, wow. Are his siblings all small too? And the parents? What an adorable thing! Lovely pics. Thank you so much for sharing and I can see we'll be lucky in that you'll certainly share more. ...... right? :biggrin1: :whoo:

Congrats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope he is healthy cause that is very tiny for a hav. That was about the same size my 4lb maltese was at that age. He is adorable though!
> 
> Amanda


Welcome! He is as cute as they come-----I was going to put what Amanda put,but will just quote her----hope he's healthy,as that seems extra small.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! What a cute little thing you have there. Here's to good times and many more pictures!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome! Wow, he sure is tiny and quite the cutie, too. I sure hope he stays healthy, as Amanda and Julie said, he's _extra_ small for a Hav. Is there any chance of getting more pix of him??? :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum you two. He is such a small little thing....he is very very cute. I love is markings. I am glad that he is doing good on the potty trainging. What about the name Mini Cooper since he so small!!!!! Where are you from? Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, then I think you must name little no-name, Skywalker -- Sky for short. He is so little and nimble and has that great mask you could almost believe she could be a skywalker.

But if that doesn't work for you--- I love the name Beau for a little lover boy puppy.

I WANT A PUPPY!!!!! IWAP!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. He certainly an adorable little one. Gosh, if I had a 20oz puppy at my house I'd be afraid to walk around for fear my DH or I would squish him.  
He's such a cutie. More pictures please...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Ha! Ha! Ha! I love it, Mini Cooper! What a cute little guy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mini Cooper, cute, Mini for short! Congrats! 
Was he bred to be that small? He is one handsome pup!
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

He is so adorable! So tiny and precious! I love his markings, he is very handsome. Name him Chewbacca and call him Chewie for short! Big name to grow into.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

He is sooo cute! I always loved Pee Wee Herman's dog Speck. He was a tiny dog so...thus the name Speck. Although your boy could be named Speck for his "spectacles" that he seems to be wearing. What a gorgeous pup.

I have a wee Hav and from the research I have done here you need to have a "heads up" approach for testing for liver probs. So far so good with Miss Posh...but I will be diligent about having yearly blood panels and bile tests.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG I love his dark eyes. My SIL just told me Toby looked like a "tribble"...I'm not a Trekkie but I guess it's a little furry creature that made an appearance on a Star Trek episode. Whatever his name is he is just so darn cute. I might need to get a b & w next.


----------

